# gut check on 2009 Routan purchase - RSE and price questions



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

Thinking of buying a 2009 Routan - SEL Premium. Car does not have RSE but dealer said they can install one or two screens. Is this correct? Do the screens just pop right into the holes in the headliner? If it is easy, I may elect to do myself rather than have the monkeys at the dealer handle.

$25k-ish for an SEL Premium with 11k miles sound about right?

Thanks!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

SEL Premium should have every option under the sun----*including* the Dual Screen RSE. If it truly is a Premium I'd venture to say, there is another Routan with your screens in it! Wether you do the install or they do, they still need to enable the option under the VIN # online--dealer only website. If your dead set on the SEL premium then I'd say shop it around unless this thing has ultra low miles, you can pick up a nicely loaded 2011 for 10K off sticker prices. Not sure where your located but www.dorschelvw.com has some smokin deals. For instance you can get a 2011 SEL premium for $33K, like how I just made you spend more money, but seriously I'd look around, the $25K isn't bad if it doesn't have too many miles, but weigh out the options/miles vs. a new one. Just my opinion.

Edit: sorry missed the 11K miles, so I guess not to shabby how about the factory warranty?


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Buy New*

$25K for a used one seems too high when you consider you can get a 2011 for $19750 (for an S model), an SE w/RSE for $25570 (at Dorschel VW), even other dealers are offering $7500 off all models, and the '11s are so much more polished, and the 3.6L gets better gas mileage with better power, or...... get a better discount on the '09. And don't forget that the '09 is now 3 model years old, with corresponding depreciation.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

2009 model the dealer chose the options the base model would get and choose accordingly, S base 3.8 no frills, SE 3.8 alloys and dealer got to pick the options, SEL 4.0 leather and Usually the joy box ect, but the dealer got to choose the entertainment package. I have a SE and have everything the SEL has besides the Leather and the 4.0 with all the problems LOL.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

We just purchased our 2010, 16k miles. All options except nav, roof, real leather and some other bits (console, etc) for $21k.


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

thanks for the thoughts. drove the car today and it is fine - kind of hard to get too excited about a minivan...


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Leather?*

Hey Volvos Rock, I'm interested in the comment you made about you're SE having a leather interior. The SE comes with a man-made material called V-Tex, but if yours has leather, then it is an aftermarket kit, which I want to do on my SE. So....how does it look, and what color do you have? Wait....I think you wrote yours doesn't have a few options, including leather? And Aeitingon, about the comment that you can't get excited about a minivan.....well wait till you use it as a pickup truck, carry a bunch of people, move a bunch of stuff, etc. We love our vans, it is van #8 for us over the years, all Chryslers.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

VWroutanvanman said:


> Hey Volvos Rock, I'm interested in the comment you made about you're SE having a leather interior. The SE comes with a man-made material called V-Tex, but if yours has leather, then it is an aftermarket kit, which I want to do on my SE. So....how does it look, and what color do you have? Wait....I think you wrote yours doesn't have a few options, including leather? And Aeitingon, about the comment that you can't get excited about a minivan.....well wait till you use it as a pickup truck, carry a bunch of people, move a bunch of stuff, etc. We love our vans, it is van #8 for us over the years, all Chryslers.


Easy way to tell if it's real leather------the ass cushion will have wither 2 or 4 panels.

2 Panels=Leatherette or cloth
4 Panels= The real deal leather


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

missing a few options...including REAL leather...its the fake stuff:sly:, although not a horrible rendition.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I haven't seen the pleather/leatherette in the latest Routan, or even later model VWs in general. But at least what VW was using in the mid-00s, I much prefer the leatherette to real leather. Love it in my '05 Passat. Looks as good. Far easier upkeep, and far better durability. I suppose leather has better re-sale value, but the only thing I really don't like about leatherette is you can't get all of the same options that are available with real leather. As for the '09 Routan, I would have preferred leatherette, especially with young kids, but I couldn't get all of the same interior options on the SE with leatherette that was offered in the SEL that only comes with leather. I may have been able to live with the SE interior package, but the real deal-killer was the only way to get the 4.0L was with the SEL that only comes with real leather interior. Would've been a much harder decision for me after they went with a single engine option beginning with the '11 MY (Pentastar 3.6L).


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

I much prefer the leather, but the fake stuff is pretty good, no one has known that I have not told so far:sly:. The Volvos (3) all had/have and Ive no issue with the kids...yet


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

The leatherette in the Routan is really nice I have to say. In our 2000 Passat Wagon we had black leather Then our 05 Passat wagon has the Gray leatherette, very nice, kinda rubbery, very durable and easy to maintain over leather, but I always missed our leather. So when we went for the Routan we had to go for the leather, but I also wanted the 4.0L, tow package and the moonroof all of which are not options for the SE's. The SEL's also got the bigger center console and leather appointed arm rests on the front doors( I'm a stickler for little details but I get use to all the creature comforts from past cars, moonroofs too). We got our SEL for a good deal new, but now, an SEL Premium for $33K is downright awesome.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

the only thing ours doesn't have that I miss (we traded our 02 Volvo XC) is the moonroof, but the only one in the area was priced 7k more...and we bought this one from friends, who happen to own a VW dealer so.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Before you buy this 2009, I would make sure it is really an SEL Premium. I am guessing that it is not. It should have every option available. Unlike Chrysler and other brands, VW doesn't let people pick and choose what they want. If you select an SEL Premium, then you get everything that can possibly come in a Routan. All SEL Premiums are the same. 

If you actually had a premium and it had the RSE, NAV, Leather, 115 volt Power outlet (which is a good way to tell if you have the premium), sunroof, etcetera, then I would try to get it for 21-22k. But since this one is missing the RSE, don't buy it. Something is wrong or it is not a premium.

If you cannot find a true premium for 21-22k, then I would take the advice above and get a 2011 for a great deal between 8-10k off sticker. Get the most you can afford so you have as many options possible. I am big on getting as much as you can so you can enjoy it for years to come. I love all the options.


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

In 2009, RSE was a standaole option even on the SEL Premium. We bought it (with VW's CPO warranty which should be worth something). I am adding one factory DVD screen to complete the vehicle for my needs.

Thanks for the advice here. It is hard going from Audi A3 --> E91 328i --> minivan.


----------

